# Best anti depressent for IBS-C



## DonGilbert (Jan 14, 2003)

What is the beast anti depressent for someone with C problems? It seems alot of these cause C.


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

My doctor put me on Zoloft since Paxil caused my C to become worse.I'm not sure if it's helping,but it isn't making things worse eather.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I have had good results with Prozac. I have been pain free of IBS C attacks for almost a couple of months now. Hope you find your answer soon.


----------

